# Need Craftsman part



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I received a used 315.17480 the other day that was taken from one of the Craftsman router tables. I does not have any kind of base on it. Anybody know where I can order one? I've been looking around the Internet but come up empty.
Router seems to work fine, but I have no information on it at all!
I believe never look a gift router in the bit! I took it anyway.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You may want to look at Pat Warner's site for help if you cannot locate another source.

http://patwarner.com/round_subbase.html

He is a great guy and will reply to your emails.


----------



## ThomasVHafey (May 4, 2009)

*Router*



Birchwood said:


> I received a used 315.17480 the other day that was taken from one of the Craftsman router tables. I does not have any kind of base on it. Anybody know where I can order one? I've been looking around the Internet but come up empty.
> Router seems to work fine, but I have no information on it at all!
> I believe never look a gift router in the bit! I took it anyway.


I have the same Router, and I'm looking for a "locking Lever". Any ideas ?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

ThomasVHafey said:


> I have the same Router, and I'm looking for a "locking Lever". Any ideas ?


Define waht you mean by "locking lever". The actual arm that swings over & locks into the groove in a nut? I think I might have a spare. Do you also need the spring?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Birchwood said:


> I received a used 315.17480 the other day that was taken from one of the Craftsman router tables. I does not have any kind of base on it. Anybody know where I can order one? I've been looking around the Internet but come up empty.
> Router seems to work fine, but I have no information on it at all!
> I believe never look a gift router in the bit! I took it anyway.


What do you meam by base? The round acrylic black plate that screws to the cast aluminum frame? I might have spare.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birchwood

How about the whole thing for 10.oo plus shipping 

CRAFTSMAN 315.17480 6.5 AMP ROUTER W/ CASE *MINT* - eBay (item 250424384796 end time May-20-09 20:59:04 PDT)



======


Birchwood said:


> I received a used 315.17480 the other day that was taken from one of the Craftsman router tables. I does not have any kind of base on it. Anybody know where I can order one? I've been looking around the Internet but come up empty.
> Router seems to work fine, but I have no information on it at all!
> I believe never look a gift router in the bit! I took it anyway.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This thread was started on 5.25.2005


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike
05-04-2009

Router Forums - View Single Post - Need Craftsman part

=======


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was looking at the OP.
I suppose a new thread could have been started.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

just came across this 
HAND ROUTER BY CRAFTSMAN


----------



## ThomasVHafey (May 4, 2009)

*The actual Arm*



Zebra said:


> Define waht you mean by "locking lever". The actual arm that swings over & locks into the groove in a nut? I think I might have a spare. Do you also need the spring?


The term used in the Craftsman manual was "locking lever". I probably need the spring and the machine screw, also. I'm sure I can find the screw somewhere. I got this router from an old friend of mine, about 20 yrs ago. I never got around to using it, therefore, I never knew it was missing this "Arm". Its the arm that swings towards the shaft and fits into a precise groove, which renders the shaft stationary while one tightens or loosens the collet nut. 1/4" shaft on the router bits.

If I may purchase this from you, I would gladly do so. Or, maybe I have a nice tool or something I could send you. Or, maybe, I might be able to get you a good price in a Freud router bit, because the company I work for is a Freud wholesaler.

Sincerely.

Tom Hafey
110 Greenridge Road
Torrington, CT 06790 USA
(914) 309-7670 cell.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Birchwood
> 
> How about the whole thing for 10.oo plus shipping
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

ThomasVHafey said:


> The term used in the Craftsman manual was "locking lever". I probably need the spring and the machine screw, also. I'm sure I can find the screw somewhere. I got this router from an old friend of mine, about 20 yrs ago. I never got around to using it, therefore, I never knew it was missing this "Arm". Its the arm that swings towards the shaft and fits into a precise groove, which renders the shaft stationary while one tightens or loosens the collet nut. 1/4" shaft on the router bits.
> 
> If I may purchase this from you, I would gladly do so. Or, maybe I have a nice tool or something I could send you. Or, maybe, I might be able to get you a good price in a Freud router bit, because the company I work for is a Freud wholesaler.
> 
> ...


I have a spare locking lever,spring & machine screw from a 315.17381. These parts appear identical to the ones on my 315.17400. You are looking for 315.17480 but my quess is that they are all the same & would fit??????? What do you want to do?


----------



## ThomasVHafey (May 4, 2009)

*Craftsman Arm*



Zebra said:


> Define waht you mean by "locking lever". The actual arm that swings over & locks into the groove in a nut? I think I might have a spare. Do you also need the spring?



Yes, I think I need both. The locking lever swings into the grooove, preventing the shaft from turning while one changes the router bit.:blink:


----------



## ThomasVHafey (May 4, 2009)

*Locking Lever*



Zebra said:


> I have a spare locking lever,spring & machine screw from a 315.17381. These parts appear identical to the ones on my 315.17400. You are looking for 315.17480 but my quess is that they are all the same & would fit??????? What do you want to do?


Its going to work, I looked it up on the Sears Parts website, it's the same thing !

Could u send it to me ?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I will mail to you today. I am in Canada so it may take a week to clear border. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom,

It is VERY unwise to post your address and phone number on a forum and I highly suggest that you and Gerry go back and edit it out of your posts. This kind of information should be done by private message or email. If you need help with the edit, please advise me or any member of the moderation team and we will help you get it removed.

This is for your own safety and protection.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Bob said:


> Tom,
> 
> It is VERY unwise to post your address and phone number on a forum and I highly suggest that you and Gerry go back and edit it out of your posts. This kind of information should be done by private message or email. If you need help with the edit, please advise me or any member of the moderation team and we will help you get it removed.
> 
> This is for your own safety and protection.


Hi Bob, 
I need help to edit as option has expired.
Gerry


----------



## fly master (Apr 12, 2018)

I to need a part for a craftsman router. 315.275062. I am looking for a fan blade that is sold with the armature. Of course no longer available. You will have to excuse me I do very poorly on the computer and right after I got signed in as a new user last week I had a heart attack. I just hope this does not cause another one. My humor. No sears close any more even called Ryobi. Like others have said nice router just hate to use with no fan. Don't want to let the smoke out!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi fly master. About the only successful method of finding parts is searching for sale sites for one that someone is selling that has other issues and you can scavage for parts. Those older Craftsman routers were great tools, but as you have found out, after sale support is pretty small. Not sure what part of the world you're in, but Sears in the US regularly have their routers on sale... might be time to upgrade to a newer one.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

fly master said:


> I to need a part for a craftsman router. 315.275062. I am looking for a fan blade that is sold with the armature. Of course no longer available. You will have to excuse me I do very poorly on the computer and right after I got signed in as a new user last week I had a heart attack. I just hope this does not cause another one. My humor. No sears close any more even called Ryobi. Like others have said nice router just hate to use with no fan. Don't want to let the smoke out!


Much of the time the fan is sold as part of the armature, which is probably the most expensive part on rhe router. I agree with the previous suggestion to look for a Craftsman or Ryobi donor that is being sold for parts. Sears uses the Ryobi part numbers. Find your armature part number and if you find a possible candidate, look up the armature number to see if you have a match. If the fan is plastic it might be hard to salvage it unbroken. Yours probably fell apart. There are some armature fans for sale but you have to match the hub and blade sizes and that might be very tough.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fly master (Apr 12, 2018)

*Replacement part for 315.275062 Craftsman router*

Thanks for the reply, this is what I am finding out. Just hoping that someone had one that they are parting out. I have this router hooked up to a vac so I am pulling air up thru it so the use that I do it my stay cool enough. Thanks again.


----------

